
Ask HN: What’s the biggest traffic spike you got? - alexkon
Tell us your story. Please do share even if your site was still small at the time. It’s always relative to your usual traffic figures.<p>Where did the crowd come from? How many requests per second did it reach at peak? How did your site handle the load? How long did the surge last? How many unique visitors came to your site during the surge? How did this affect your business?
======
techpulse-co
For me it was always from HN.

